# Philippe Rogier , an eminent menber of classical composer of franco-flemish!!!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Did you guys indulge in Rogier work in the depth , i have one download of Rogier and cameo on compilation of his work i.e naxos Renaissance Masterpiece, quite excellent on naxos featuring big names, among whom thee greatest.

Than i have by Rogier Missa Ego sum qui sum,what an outstanding music work, state of the art polyphony, i can here some of the most dissonant menber of polyphony of thee flemish in there let's says: Vaet, Manchicourt and Gombert, in format and polyphonic pattern & blue prints.


*Phillippe van Wilder is also an interresting name that come to mind as far as polyphony goes and obscurely unotice, but amazing as well, quite similar in approche straighfoward yet complex, lovely dissonant harmony, celestial etheric music, these two need to be revisited Wilder and Rogier , there were not the uttermost prolific but carved gems , do you agree, whit me?

What our your impression of there music Rogier and Phillipe can Wilder why these two come to mind, in sound or something, glorious harmonic ,rich polyphony of the school of music of kingdom of Burgundy, how come no one give them there lauel of achievement there music supreme do you agree.*.

Thanks for reading and please indulge in Rogier and Wilder music ,there fabuleous, quite a sound they have i might had, nothing sound like em, on this planet, elegant & rich polyphony of master of franco-flemish yet criminally overlook :tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I’ve never heard his vocal music, but I guess he was well regarded in the day because Ascanio Mayone wrote quite a substantial set of variations on a theme “rogiere”, which I suppose is his. De Macque too.

It’s interesting how there’s been quite a revival of a sort of last generation of Flemish composers - Vaet, Manchicourt, Rogier, Gombert.


----------

